# What physical features in the opposite sex do you find attractive?



## linxy5 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not trying to be perverted or anything its just I decided that I'm finally going to take action and start loving myself, taking care of myself, shaping my appearance the best I can to increase my chances with the opposite sex.

What physical features do you find attractive in the opposite sex? Broad shoulders? Large arms? A six pack? A V-shaped back? etc

For me in females I find it so attractive when a girl has large hips, a curvy hour glass shaped body, and decent sized breast. It's very attractive


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Breasts. Big breasts.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I love facial hair and glasses


----------



## loneyakuza (Jun 21, 2012)

As long as the girl is relatively curvy/hour glass figure, has long flowing hair, has a symmetric, pretty face and everything matches on the face, a cute pointy/thin nose, and pretty eyes. I'm more of a "face" guy. I don't care as much about buttocks or boobs. I also don't care if the girl is a head taller than me or a head shorter than me, as long as it works for them.


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

Everything.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Brunettes/blue hair with ponytails and pale skin. Hnnngh


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

eyes, lips, and smile.


----------



## MrFlay (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not really sure this is constructive or useful for anybody, but here goes:

I have a very subjective preference for girls with blue eyes and dark hair. No idea why. Height matters very little, but I'd like if all parts of her body are in proportion... Yes, breasts can become too large and it's not a turn-on. Her face must be feminine and she must smile a lot. I like natural beauty in a fit body - also because it says a lot about her as a person. 

Her personality can make up for shortcomings in the looks-department, but she must do what she can to look her best with what's she's been given. I'm no longer interested in a beautiful girl if she's not confident in the way she looks.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Dark hair (long enough to play with :b), stubble, nice arms (by that I mean toned, but not huge - bleh). Healthy looking. Don't care about six packs or any of that jazz.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Large teeth, and hair everywhere. Preferably tall, but not a requirement. Skinny to a little overweight, and only muscley enough to open jars and such.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice hair, face, teeth, posture. A nice butt is good too.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Nice body's great n all, nice feet are especially a plus, but i'm all about the face. A girl with a pretty face can usually make up for a bland body, plus being seen with her can be a boost to status.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I love a guy's arms, not too big, but nice and toned so that if they're doing anything with them I can just enjoy watching their arms and hands. Good legs/calves are nice and I like em slightly taller than me, and about my body type (average/athletic). 

And having a nice tush isn't mandatory, but it is definitely appreciated


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Love a good set of hair, tall lanky pale build, big hands, deep eyes.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Got a big thing for noses and hands. Nice shoulders and arms are good too ^^ And hair.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Long hair,


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I like it when guys are fit, but with lean muscle. The big balled-up muscles do nothing for me 

I care more about a guy's face though.

I'm not really picky. I'll judge him when I see him haha.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## citysleeps5 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know why, but I'm really picky, even though I'm ugly. A nice face goes a long way. And she must be down to earth. I hate girls that always compliment themselves like they're the best in the world.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## sillytilly (Jul 6, 2012)

Shoulders. I love broad shoulders. Cheeky smiles are a winner too. 
I feel more comfortable with and attracted to guys that are bigger than me in height and weight. I'm short and slim though so that's not hard.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I like tall 6'1+ guys but they can't be skinny. Skinny cancels out tall.

Also like dark hair, and strong noses. Can't be pale, I hate light skin. Love olive/tan skin. I'm not too picky.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Their brainzzzzzzzzzz. Their delicious, delicious brains.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Short hair and light-colored eyes.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Eyes


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

Face and legs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like penis of a certain size and shape.


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

Tall
long hair 
Skinny 
glasses 

Those features on a guy just drive me nuts


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Well first, she has to be a real woman. Not a man that paid 20,000 or more to call himself a woman. She has to have a thin waist, a HUGE GIANT JUICY BUBBLE BUTT BOOTY, SOME BIG OLD BREASTSESES THAT BE FLOPPIN EVERYWHERE AND THE *ONLY* HAIR SHE CAN HAVE IS THE HAIR ON HER HEADS. That's what attracts me in a woman. :yes

Edit: By the way and I always ask this: Why is this in the frustration threads?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I like penis of a certain size and shape.


6.5"+ for me


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

calichick said:


> 6.5"+ for me


I don't really care about the length really. The vast majority of guys have an okay length but many are lacking in the girth department. And the shape is important too. Some of the guys I've been with had a beautiful penis. Others not so much even though the size was okay.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like soft facial features, and brown or brunette hair (I don't really like blonde hair) hazel eyes, soft voice, and just a little shorter than me. Toned legs and butt, and perky breasts.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I like penis of a certain size and shape.


A certain shape? Did I miss the memo or something? I thought all penises were shaped like bananas.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I don't really care about the length really. The vast majority of guys have an okay length but many are lacking in the girth department. And the shape is important too. Some of the guys I've been with had a beautiful penis. Others not so much even though the size was okay.


Color and aesthetics are also really important for me. I don't like them too dark..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Husker9019 said:


> A certain shape? Did I miss the memo or something? I thought all penises were shaped like bananas.


There is a huge variety. Some are more like a mushroom, others are more like a missile.


----------



## AlphaSix (Jul 20, 2012)

LOL @ Komo's responses....


This thread is one big fantasy...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> Color and aesthetics are also really important for me. I don't like them too dark..


I like them with their own little bow tie :lol


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

The greatest thing about physical attraction is that it changes as you get to know someone. I bet we've all met someone who we thought was decent looking from the start but became better looking as we got to know them. The opposite also holds true.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I am attracted by very long hair


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I like them with their own little bow tie :lol


 No collar on mines thanx


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Women with beautiful outie bellybuttons. I absolutely refuse to go out with a woman who doesn't have an outie bellybutton.

I also have a thing for warts because I enjoy sucking on them, but it's not a deal breaker if the person doesn't have warts. I just happen to be attracted to people with fungal infections and stuff like that.

I hate long hair too. I like my women bald so I can see her devil horns.


WHY CAN'T ANY OF YOU WOMEN LIVE UP TO MY EXPECTATIONS OF BEAUTY!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Muscular, tall a good build.


and also..
enjoys dressing in yellow shinobi outfits.
has walked the bowels of hell. 
have a strong hatred for the lin kuei clan. 
been resurrected from the dead.
very assertive when telling people he wants to be closer to them.
just like scorpion from mortal kombat right?.  i read allot of your posts.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Someone with gorgeous feet and slim, lean legs. Long, dark raven hair, big sparkling eyes, an hourglass shape, and a good amount of brainpower (I dislike empty-headed people).

A cute rear wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Meagan (Jul 23, 2012)

the qualities I find attractive in a man are broad shoulders, a lean build, asian eyes, full lips, fair skin and a deep voice.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Siringo said:


> Large teeth


lol

Actually yeah I think that's something attractive.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

Men are just great. Dark hair, pale to olive skin, and blue eyes is the combination most eye-catching to me, but any athletic/fit/healthy man is worth looking at. I really like Asian guys, also.
Lol at that conversation up there about penis... Every one is like a snowflake, unique, ha ha. I too like certain types. 
The OP wanted examples of what is attractive in the opposite sex, but I must say I also just love watching women too. So many lovely women to be seen in Chicago. I like girly girls of all shapes (can be large but not paunchy), and butch women (must be athletic and strong looking). I like the boobehs.


----------



## Masked4201 (May 26, 2012)

baby faces
big breasts
well groomed hands/feet


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

beautiful eyes, long hair and petite... I am a sucker for short/small girls who are cute and sweet.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Long dark hair. Shorter than me. Buxom. Definitely not skinny. A woman's body should be soft. And cute is always better than beautiful; beautiful has a kind of coldness to it.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

for me, the guys gotta have a juicy bum i can grab and even bite :evil


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Glasses, I usually am attracted to kind of pale people, dark hair/eyes, and nose shape for some reason.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I like gurls who are lean , eyelashy , lashy , and so on


----------



## Lize4 (Sep 23, 2013)

komorikun said:


> There is a huge variety. Some are more like a mushroom, others are more like a missile.


:lol lmao



> The greatest thing about physical attraction is that it changes as you get to know someone. I bet we've all met someone who we thought was decent looking from the start but became better looking as we got to know them. The opposite also holds true.


I agree with this.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

asian eyyyyyes ^_^


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

-Brown hair, preferrably long
-Hourglass shape
-***
-Legs
-Smooth skin
-Facial symmetry


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i like girls who have nice thick hair that is shoulder length or longer (color doesnt really matter although i have probably dated twice as many red heads as i have blondes, brunettes, and girls with black hair), who are about average weight (a little over or under is fine cause i also find myself attracted to girls who are slim and girls who are curvy), and who have attractive facial features... boobs, and butts have never really mattered to me though


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice eyes, smile... and I love forearms  There's this particular guy who I am attracted to at the moment and he always rolls up his shirt sleeves. It drives me mad (in a good way) hehe


----------



## heartofthesun (Oct 14, 2013)

quality tattoos. real artwork.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

long, delicate fingers and hands
curves around the hips
the hair flip thing
seductive voice


----------



## Extraneous Dude (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread seems a bit out of place here. :stu

Oh well.

I tend to prefer brunettes, but it's a case-by-case thing. Curves in all the right places are a nice bonus blah, blah, blah...

I was roaming Youtube yesterday and came across some videos from this girl who had what I'd call a sort of masculine face, but I watched a bit more and her green eyes became captivating, and suddenly I found that she was more attractive. lol I guess that means eyes and how they relate to the rest of her face counts most for me, physically. :con

But each case is different. :yes

I'm in no position to be picky at this point anyway. Whether that's good or bad, I don't know, but it does encourage me to ignore physical attractiveness and delay a conclusive decision of my attraction level to the girl until after I've gotten to know her a bit. That said, I reckon it's a good thing.:yes


----------



## linxy5 (Feb 19, 2012)

curvy, big butt, big breast, big hips


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

long hair (really long is best but like shoulder length is good too), or shorter but not too short messy hairstyles, slight androgyny (but not always and not extreme usually) , dark coloured hair. Skinny to average build, not too many muscles. Not a big fan of facial hair, some stubble is ok.

I don't think about other physical features too much though I'm sure there are patterns. I just know if someone looks attractive to me.

A few people have said glasses I didn't think that counted but I guess I like glasses too if they suit the person. Ear piercings too.

Why is this in frustration?


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I generally find something physically attractive in most people, and it's a case by case basis because beauty to me is all about how their individual features compliment one another. There are limitations, but I don't think I have a particular type when it comes to physical attraction since I'm flexible with what I find attractive regardless of preferences. I just have a type when it comes to personality.

The face is the most important feature to me though, followed by upper body. 

I tend to like brunettes who are about a head taller than me, with short hair. I don't find long hair on guys attractive whatsoever, and although some can pull off facial hair, I like a smooth, clean shaven face. I prefer guys who are more rugged in appearance (a babyface sometimes too) compared to pretty boys or androgynous - they're attractive, but just not my type. I LOVE dimples, they're so adorable! In terms of build, I prefer bigger guys (not overly buff or obese, but either chubby or buff) over skinny guys, though anything in the middle is great too. And most important of all, if he looks and smells hygienic.

And someone mentioned penis. Well I'm not experienced but I think as long as it's not too small or BBC status, everything in the middle is great. There seems to be a misconception that bigger is better, but after a certain point, it just looks painful. Oh yeah, please no cheese on that, that'll kill any attraction.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

Well idk tbh, I just see someone and decide if I like them or not, I mean dont know how to really explain it.
Can't say for example small nose, big nose, pale skins, tanned or something like that, because some girls look good with big nose, some dont, some look good with small nose, some dont, same with skin, some look better pale, some look better tanned, u get what im saying?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Big lips
Long Sexy Legs
Straight Dark Hair
Tan
Perfect Teeth
On the thin side but still looks like a woman not a kid
Wears Stylish Clothes


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































*I got these from tumblr. Don't judge me! This is what attracts me but it's their personality that I'm more interested in. Muscular arms and backs is a turn on ;D


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Facial hair, deep voice and interesting hair.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I love girls backs when they curve like this, and the dimples of venus as well. I also love good legs.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't like following up all these half-naked people.

Arms. The arms and the hands and the beautiful ways in which they move and how their hands are always a little bit rougher and bigger and :mushy. /end 

The taller the better. Don't get salty about this, I'm an abnormally tall chick.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good bone structure.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Females that can grow Gandulf level beards, if that doesn't get you nothing will. So _*HOT*_


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Big hands, chubby cheeks, dimples, shaved head, tall, teddy bear body type.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Mousy said:


> Big hands, chubby cheeks, dimples,* shaved head*, tall, teddy bear body type.


Oh my god hide this lady from afff :lol


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Oh my god hide this lady from afff :lol


What's that mean? :0


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

Mousy said:


> What's that mean? :0


I think he wants to shave your head :yes


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dark hair, nice little booty, lips, nice smile, not super skinny, and a little on the palish side, but any race is fine by me. I tend to go through periods of liking asian and Spanish/hispanic girls. I already have a dream girl, but she moved to another state  and most likely doesn't think about me anymore


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A pulse.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I like girls who have chubby arms to cuddle , though they don't like me


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

The soles of the feet. As long as they are nice, I'm in love.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

forearms :stu


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Legs and other details are too extreme for you children


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Pale, thin, and homely. 
And you can't go wrong with glasses and short hair.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

A butt with shape  Doesn't have to be big.


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

The face and hair. I know I'm weird, I don't immediately focus on the boobs...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Eyes.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I need a good cheek. Maybe one with a nice pinkish hue.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

hourglass shape, high cheek bones, piercing eyes, short pixie hairstyle (although, not required), minimal in the breast department.. not really a boob-guy..


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

There is no particular feature. As long as she looks like Alicia Keys, I'm fine.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Good bone structure.


the one down under?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Khantko said:


> the one down under?


Yes, and the one up top. Both are necessary.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I like nice clear skin, even if she doesn't have the most rockin body, good skin will go a long way, especially skin that can tan nicely.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes, and the one up top. Both are necessary.


sheesh soo picky :wife


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

cleavage


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

huh said:


> Their brainzzzzzzzzzz. Their delicious, delicious brains.


Dis.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Boooty, relax with the paragraphs people might as well give out application forms.


----------



## dorean (Nov 14, 2012)

My little sister and I discuss this all the time. You can be the most handsomest man I've ever laid eyes on, but if you're a ****ty person, then you may as well be invisible. Physically, I've always been more attracted to interesting/awkward features. Also, a decent sense of humor!


----------



## Twerkynerples (Nov 13, 2013)

linxy5 said:


> What physical features do you find attractive in the opposite sex? Broad shoulders? Large arms? A six pack? A V-shaped back? etc


For me, men with great muscley arms and shoulders are very attractive, coupled with a tiny pudgy belly so they don't make me feel fat. I like the muscley arms, because it makes it better when they hold me. Also do up your hair with sculpting putty, short on the sides, but a tad longer on top, so you have something to work with, also a little scruff on the face is very attractive. If you have a chick friend, save up, and have her take you clothes shopping, she'll be able to guess your sizes if she's ever had a bf, if not, ask for help from your mom. Most men can't dress themselves in a way that compliments them. Also, deodorant isn't a choice, nor is it something you can apply every other day. Leather jackets in grey, black, or brown, instantly make a dude look more appealing, it's just science. Thrift stores are your friend for clothes on a budget, and ALWAYS use fabric softener, it makes you smell less grody even when you're sweaty.

---Love The twerkiest of nipps


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

bungholes


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Twerkynerples said:


> For me, men with great muscley arms and shoulders are very attractive, *coupled with a tiny pudgy belly so they don't make me feel fat*. I like the muscley arms, because it makes it better when they hold me. Also do up your hair with sculpting putty, short on the sides, but a tad longer on top, so you have something to work with, also a little scruff on the face is very attractive. If you have a chick friend, save up, and have her take you clothes shopping, she'll be able to guess your sizes if she's ever had a bf, if not, ask for help from your mom. Most men can't dress themselves in a way that compliments them. Also, deodorant isn't a choice, nor is it something you can apply every other day. Leather jackets in grey, black, or brown, instantly make a dude look more appealing, it's just science. Thrift stores are your friend for clothes on a budget, and ALWAYS use fabric softener, it makes you smell less grody even when you're sweaty.
> 
> ---Love The twerkiest of nipps


so you're saying you'd choose a pudgy belly over a V muscled waist?


----------



## Twerkynerples (Nov 13, 2013)

Khantko said:


> so you're saying you'd choose a pudgy belly over a V muscled waist?


 Why yes, yes I am. V waists look mannorexic anyhow when they get built enough how I like it on their arms and shoulders for them to just be buffed out washboard style to a thin V. I mean, I'd prefer something to cuddle, not something that looks like the cover of Magic Mike. That doesn't interest me much. Plus I actually think bellies are attractive with a nice line of man hair on it. It's the best.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Twerkynerples said:


> Why yes, yes I am. V waists look mannorexic anyhow when they get built enough how I like it on their arms and shoulders for them to just be buffed out washboard style to a thin V. I mean, I'd prefer something to cuddle, not something that looks like the cover of Magic Mike. That doesn't interest me much. Plus I actually think bellies are attractive with a nice line of man hair on it. It's the best.


Just curious, have you ever cuddled with a muscular man? I'm somwhat muscular, and its not like muscles are always rock hard. Theyre just a little firmer than fat  But to each there own. 
Anyways, I like a nice butt and nice lips on a girl. Those are the biggest turn ons to me, followed by nice eyes. Oh wait, I already responded lol


----------



## sad clown (Jul 27, 2013)

Red hair, blue eyes, fit figure, and the ability to deal with my shenanigans.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I like BRUNETTE guys, short hair with brown eyes, average height/tall, olive complexion or even better tanned who dress nice and lift.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Going crazy said:


> bungholes


shut up beavis


----------



## MRBR (Nov 4, 2013)

Legs, height, face, ladylike figure. 

Class is also super important.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Someone kind, warm, intelligent, loyal and honest. That would be just great. I have no body prefferency as long as we will not look like Stan and Bran(I am 1,86m tall and weighting 75-76 kg). I cant care less about hair color, eyes, lips, breasts or butt size and so on.
I see most people have very detailed images of how they want a person to look like. I find that strange, very demanding and completely out of touch with reality. It looks to me like they are describing some past lover/crush they never moved on from, some movie/music star or a model. :um


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> bungholes


There is but one bunghole, The Almighty Bungholio.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Big (but not enormous) thighs

Generally big butts. Smaller waist and big hips

Softer facial features. Chubby cheeks

Big noses

Big ears

If they are thin, they look better with a lot of muscle definition. Especially in the legs and abs


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Plump lips, bosom and buttocks. Pretty face. Soft skin. Race doesn't really matter to me. Attraction to the personality is pretty important too.


----------

